

Ken-Thompson-esque Delphi compiler trojan found in the wild - mquander
http://www.sophos.com/blogs/gc/g/2009/08/19/w32induca-spread-delphi-software-houses/

======
mquander
According to Sophos, the company, the trojan infects Delphi compilers and
their output in roughly the manner described by Ken Thompson's famous
"Reflections on Trusting Trust:" <http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/ken/trust.html>

